

Apple deletes Mac antivirus recommendation - jyrzyk
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10111958-83.html

======
wheels
Just confirms my feeling that TheRegister is another one of those sites that
should be banned here. It's basically just a shitty tech tabloid. The quality
of "journalism" there is horrible.

Edit: Since this got downvoted, this was the article that "broke" the story:
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/12/02/apple_mac_av_advice/>

~~~
Jem
Article on The Register published: 2nd December 2008 11:33 AM GMT

Articles on Washington Post[1] published: 1st December 2008 9:55 AM ET (2:55
PM GMT)

So really, it wasn't The Register that "broke" the story at all.

[1]
[http://voices.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2008/12/apple_m...](http://voices.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2008/12/apple_mac_users_should_get_ant.html)

